# Gabbar ate my small hair scrunchy



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Gabbar pretty much found my small hair scrunchy and having been so excited swallowed it whole... It's not the large poofy ones... It fits around my three fingers... But since yesterday I'm watching him and his poo like a hawk... Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Kasey ate one when she was about 3months old. It was not a small one it was one of the huge puffy ones. My 13yr old daughter left it on the couch. I called the vet they said to try peroxide. That didn't work so I took him to the vets and they made her throw up. 50 bucks later we had the scrunchy! She was so little the vet didn't want to take a chance. I hope it comes out alright! :yuck:


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Okay, Gabbar is 6 months and the scrunchy was small... He's behaving okay so far... But hard to tell if it will go through...I'm just waiting and watching...


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Called the vet as its been around 19 hours since he swallowed the scrunchy and still no sign.... The vet said it should take anywhere from 24 to 36 hours to come through but to call them back if he's constipated or throwing up... He's absolutely fine.. He's still pooing and peeing and eating and drinking water .... This is nerve wrecking


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Where are you pink scrunchy? Seriously he's eatting, playing and pooing... Where is it?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hopefully it is on it's way out.:crossfing
They will eat just anything. Sigh......

Hopefully it will show up soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gabbar*

I am praying that it is on the way out, too. As long as he is eating, drinking and pooping, things should be o.k.


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

I put a bit of olive oil in his dinner, heard it makes things slippery... I sure hope he passes one over night....


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

This dog is gOing to stress me further... 4 perfect poos since swallowing scrunchy and still no sign of it... My husband told me to "Chillax" which was annoying ....


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Kasey also ate a rock around 6 months old and the vet told me she should be fine passing it. I watched for this freaking rock forever. It took over a week for it to come out! I wouldnt stress too much I am sure it will come out soon! It is amazing how they will eat anything!!!


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope she poops it out soon! That would make me super stressed as well.



Kinjal said:


> My husband told me to "Chillax" which was annoying ....


I know it's not a funny situation at all, but this made me laugh. I'd be annoyed at my husband too


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

wmag said:


> Kasey also ate a rock around 6 months old and the vet told me she should be fine passing it. I watched for this freaking rock forever. It took over a week for it to come out! I wouldnt stress too much I am sure it will come out soon! It is amazing how they will eat anything!!!


Reading the above made me feel a little at ease... It's crazy what they deem is eatable !


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

No sign yet


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

V for victory people!!! Oh thank god!!!


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

Kinjal said:


> V for victory people!!! Oh thank god!!!


:yipee:

That's great news!


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah... Oh man.... I never thought I would be spending so much time staring into doggy pooh as much as I have the last few days....


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Great news!


----------

